# ResultSet ohne Datenbank erstellen



## BugBott (27. Jun 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe folgendes Anliegen:

Ich muss ein leeres ResultSet erstellen und dieses mit Werten Füllen.
Der Knackpunkt ist aber das ich das ResultSet ganz ohne Datenbank erstellen muss.

Folgendes habe ich ausprobiert:


```
ResultSet myrs = new ResultSet();
myrs.moveToInsertRow();
myrs.updateString(1,"string1");
myrs.updateString(2,"string2");
myrs.updateString(3,"string3");
myrs.insertRow();
```

Allerdings bekomme ich eine "NoSuchMethodException: moveToInsertRow()" angezeigt.

Für ein paar Tips wäre ich wirklich Dankbar! ^^

mfg BugBott

PS: Normalerweise Programmiere ich nicht mit Java, kenne mich daher nicht so besonders gut aus... ^^


----------



## SamHotte (27. Jun 2006)

In meinem JDK ist java.sql.ResultSet ein Interface, daher kannst du es nicht instantiieren - hast du dir ein eigenes gebastelt?


----------



## AlArenal (27. Jun 2006)

ResultSet ist lediglich ein Interface. Du musst dir eine Klasse schreiben, die das Interface implementiert und darin kannste ja dann  TestDaten erzeugen oder Methoden zum Einfügen von Daten hinzufügen. Wie du intern die Datenhaltung machst, musst du dir dann selbst überlegen.


----------



## BugBott (27. Jun 2006)

Hi,
das ging ja flott.... ^^

Nein, ich habe keine eigene Klasse oder Ähnliches geschrieben.
Das ResultSet nur ein Interface ist hab ich übersehen..... 

Und hier beginnen dann die Probleme:
1. Ich weiß nicht wirklich was ein Interface ist..... 
2. Weiß ich nicht wie man Interfaces Implementiert.... 

Das liegt daran das ich Normalerweise mit PHP Programmiere und nun gezwungen bin mit Java zu Programmieren.....

Ich verstehe das nun so das ich eine eigene Klasse entwickeln muss und in der Klasse das Interface.
Angenommen ist bekomme das wirklich hin, kann ich dann jede Methode mit diesem ResultSet füttern das als Parameter ein ResultSet verlangt?

Ich nehme an das ich dann auch die Methoden wie first(), next() u.s.w. auch Implementieren muss?

Zum Hintergrund meiner Fragen:

Ich habe hier eine Klasse deren Aufgabe ist zwei ResultSet's entgegenzunehmen und die Daten der ResultSet's über ein Netzwerk (TCP/IP) an einen Server zu Senden. Leider steht mir der Quelltext dieser Klasse nicht zur verfügung, weswegen ich da keine Infos herbekommen kann. Ich habe aber eine Beschreibung welche Felder in dem ResultSet vorhanden sein müssen.

Hier mal ein Gedanke der mir kommt.....
Ich lege mir ein Dummy-Tabelle in einer MySQL-Datenbank an.
Diese Tabelle beinhaltet die Felder die ich in meinem ResultSet benötige.
Ich lasse aber die Tabelle Leer.
Wenn ich nun ein Select auf diese Tabelle ausführe habe ich Leeres ResultSet.
Dieses könnte ich mit meinen Daten bestücken und dann an die oben beschriebene Methode übergeben.

Das müßte aber funktionieren, oder?
Expertenmeinungen sind gefragt !! ^^

mfg BugBott


----------



## SamHotte (27. Jun 2006)

Ich würde einfach die Dummydaten in der Dummytabelle anlegen, dann kannst du die normalen Java-Mechanismen zum einlesen von Daten benutzen (gibt's schon in diversen Threads, wie man das macht).


----------

